

Ask HN: Rate my startup keywordenvy.com - thenotself
http://www.keywordenvy.com

======
peteysd
The design is unpolished, especially those big rectangle buttons.

I also cannot easily find any information about your company anywhere on the
site. I wouldn't sign up for service with a company that I know nothing about.

~~~
thenotself
Thanks, I appreciate the feedback. By company information do you mean a
mailing address?

We have an About Us page, but it's more about what we do than who we are as a
company. <http://www.keywordenvy.com/aboutus.php>

------
teej
Just off the bat, $9.95 seems too low a price. SEPRs move the needle for
businesses right? It seems like you should charge more.

UI notes:

\- Ditch the "reset" button.

\- Only search Google US by default. Other options should be hidden away.

\- Lose the numbers next to the search terms. They don't add value, and I'm
fully capable of counting to 5.

\- It needs overall polish. And I'm not referring to making your buttons
glossy.

\- Nearly every major link has an icon next to it. Most of those can go, and
in some cases can be replaced by a simple button & text.

~~~
thenotself
This is great feedback. As always, the price point is really tough to settle
upon. I thought of analytics suites such as Clicky when setting the price and
tried to keep the end user in mind. We also work directly with marketing
agencies, and in those cases the prices are set in bulk. I always go back to
this article by 37signals when trying to determine a proper price:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1287-ask-37signals-how-did-
yo...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1287-ask-37signals-how-did-you-come-up-
with-pricing-for-your-products)

Looking at the design again, I can see how the icons stand out too much. The
original concept was to keep the design very flat and without too much eye
candy.

Again, thank you for taking the time and giving advice.

------
middus
<http://www.keywordenvy.com/register.php>

"Get the leading SEO analytics suite"

Really? Sounds like bold overstatement to me.

~~~
statenjason
Claiming to be "leading" when you just entered the competition? You're still
in beta. Speaking of being in beta, you should probably mention that on your
registration and/or terms of service. Also, incentives to sign up during this
period could be a good thing.

~~~
thenotself
Actually, we've been running for about a year with a small number of online
marketing agencies, so the service is very polished on the backend with a
tested API. Allowing the public to join is what's new about us.

It's true, saying "leading" is pretty boastful. We're proud of the service we
built, and we set out to be the leading service from day 1. I agree it should
be removed until we can quote a reputable source.

------
3pt14159
This site has _awesome_ written in its future. Don't let the suggestions on
formatting/copy get you down (but don't ignore them either). I'll definitely
use this in my day to day!

~~~
thenotself
That's great! If you do keep using it, you can stay in touch with me at
admin@keywordenvy.com if you ever need anything, or have ideas on how we can
make the service work better for you.

------
mattmcegg
Site never loaded the results of my input.

